# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Rotwein

## Hartmut S

Hallo,

es befinden sich ja viele Weintrinker /Weinkenner unter uns.
Wer kann mir einen guten, aber bezahlbaren Rotwein empfehlen?
Roter Wein wirkt sich ja positiv auf die Gesundheit aus, und soll manchmal vor Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall schützen.

Leider habe ich einen empfindlichen Magen, und bekomme von deutschen Weinen fast immer Sodbrennen. Deshalb bevorzuge ich kroatische, griechische und spanische helle Weine. U.a. auch den aus Norddeutschland kommenden Honigwein (met).
Die Weine kosten in der Regel um die 4 bis 8 Euro.
Diese Weine sind wohl nicht wirklich gesundheitsfördernd, oder?

Ich bin nur ein Gelegenheits-Weintrinker , und trinke auch mal einen guten Bourbon Whisky.
Ob man da vom guten Wisky sprechen darf, weiss ich nicht.
Ich glaube, ein Scotchs Trinker würde mich nun nieder machen. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Hartmut*,
meine Rotweinempfehlung für dich wäre "Zenato Valpolicella Superiore" - weich, leicht - nicht so schwer und fruchtig. Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wirklich ein toller Wein für jeden Tag!

Whisky: Talisker! Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal, dann bringe ich ein Fläschchen mit, ne?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber LowRoad,

vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung!

Ich hatte einmal in google.de geschaut.
Gibt es den Rotwein auch irgendwo in der Nähe beim Händler?
Möglich wäre ansonsten eine Bestellung über Amazone.de, als Six-Pack, wegen der Versandkosten.

Brigitte hatte einmal vor vielen Jahren Hausbesuch von einem Weinkenner.
-- bitte nicht falsch verstehen!   :L&auml;cheln:  --
Bei dem Vertreter hatte sie ¼ jährlich Ihre Rotweine bestellt.
Diese Weine, es war auch mal ein sogenannter Eiswein dabei, konnte ich leider nicht vertragen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Talisker ist Top!

----------


## kopro

Hallo Hartmut,
wir haben in Deutschland auch hervorragende Rotweine,einen Überblick findest Du unter :http://www.deutschweine.de/wissen/re...rote-rebsorten verantwortlich
ist das Deutsche Weininstitut.  Ich selbst trinke sehr gerne von den Rotweinen Merlot,Spätburgunder und Portugieser.
Aus den Trinksprüchen vom ehemaligen Ordensmeister der Weinbruderschaft und dem Pfälzer Mundartdichter Pau Tremmel etwas zum schmunzeln.

*Die Wissenschaft hat längst entdeckt,
dass Wein als Medizin uns schmeckt,
 wo ist es aber auch bestimmt,
dass Medizin man nicht gern nimmt ?

Es liegt doch jeglicher Arznei,
ein ernster Beipackzettel bei,
der zeigt uns wieviel Tropfen man,
damit sie helfen, nehmen kann.
Weil sonst die Wirkung ohne Kraft,
befolge dies gewissenhaft,
genauso ist es auch beim Wein:
stets muss das Quantum richtig sein.

Natürlich kann ein guter Wein,
   bei Krankheit manchmal nützlich sein.
Er gibt dir Lebensmut,
und das ist wirklich gut!


*Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Valpolicella finde ich eine gewagte Empfehlung für den empfindlichen
Magen. Da würde ich einen leichten Blauburgunder vom Hochrhein
vorziehen. Wie er aber in Kühl erhältlich sei, bliebe wohl ein Rätsel.

Allerdings, lieber Hartmut, kann ich dir gleich hier und jetzt die
Diagnose für deinen empfindlichen Magen mitteilen:
Kettenrauchen und dann mit sautem Bourbon nachbrennen ist gar
 keine gute Idee. Da kann ich Andi Lowroads Empfehlung "Talisker",
_the king o' drinks,_ durchaus mittragen. https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talisker 
Und dazu die Umstellung auf e-Zigarretten, die übrigens auch mit Hanföl 
zu rauchen ist.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad (kopro),

nachfolgend Dein leider verstümmelter Link: http://www.deutscheweine.de/wissen/rebsorten/rote-rebsorten/

und: http://www.deutscheweine.de/wissen/r...ote-rebsorten/

*"Nicht die Blumen und Bäume, nur der Garten ist unser Eigentum"*
(Asiatisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

> Valpolicella finde ich eine gewagte Empfehlung für den empfindlichen
> Magen. Da würde ich einen leichten Blauburgunder vom Hochrhein
> vorziehen. Wie er aber in Kühl erhältlich sei, bliebe wohl ein Rätsel.
> 
> Allerdings, lieber Hartmut, kann ich dir gleich hier und jetzt die
> Diagnose für deinen empfindlichen Magen mitteilen:
> Kettenrauchen und dann mit sautem Bourbon nachbrennen ist gar
>  keine gute Idee. Da kann ich Andi Lowroads Empfehlung "Talisker",
> _the king o' drinks,_ durchaus mittragen. https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talisker 
> ...


Naja, Lemmy ist immerhin 70 geworden...Bergab ging es mit dem Wechsel von Jacky Cola auf Wodka ;-)

----------


## highlander

Und diese E Zigaretten sind bestimmt alles andere als gesund.Entweder ganz aufhören aber von diese E Zigaretten halte ich persnlich gar nix.
Stimmt , Lemmy hätte vieleicht beim Jacky bleiben sollen.Schon traurig, David Bowie ,Lemmy, ...

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen!

kopro (Konrad), die Verse sind sehr schön.
Das drucke ich aus, rahme es ein, und zeige es dann meiner Frau, wenn ich einmal einen Wein zuviel getrunken habe.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ja, es geht in der Tat hauptsächlich um meinen empfindlichen Magen.
Der Wein sollte auch nicht sauer schmecken. Man sagt ja dann, er wäre zu trocken.

Was das rauchen angeht, so habe ich mich etwas einschränken können.
Ein Weinkenner würde sagen, esse lieber ein Stück Käse dazu. Tabak verdirbt den Geschmack des Weines.
 . . . und weil wir gerade beim Geschmack sind.

In Spanien hatte ich einen Weinkenner zu Besuch.
Ich hatte ihn heimlich einen deutschen Glühwein (ohne Zimt) mit 4 Stück Zucker zubereitet.
Er konnte die Marke des Weines nicht herausschmecken.
Empfand den Wein aber als sehr lecker.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nur soviel zum Geschmack.
Wenn der Wein zu herb gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch noch eine Zitrone in der Kombüse gehabt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Von einem guten Menschen, hier aus dem Tread, bekomme ich eine Flasche Wein zur Verkostung zugeschickt.
Vielleicht verträgt mein Magen ja den Wein. Es gibt einfach zu viele Weine auf unserer Welt. Da ist die Auswahl sehr schwierig.




> Naja, Lemmy ist immerhin 70 geworden...Bergab ging es mit dem Wechsel von Jacky Cola auf Wodka ;-)


Ich meine, er wurde nur 69 j.
Ob Wodka oder Whisky, besteht da denn tatsächlich ein Unterschied?
Solange es kein Fusel ist . . .

Den Talisker habe ich noch nie probiert.
Ich werde mich einmal zum Drink einladen lassen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

David Bowie wurde nur 69...Lemmy ist kurz nach seinem 70ten von uns gegangen ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

OK! 
ja, er wurde gerade 70  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich bin zwar kein Fan, aber ich mag die Musik teilweise von Motorhead.
Guns N' Roses sind nicht schlechter.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ja die machen doch nen Comeback....Slash ist ein Gitarrengott.Habe den bei RAR gesehen..Top

Tschö mit *ö*

----------


## Reinhold2

> David Bowie wurde nur 69...Lemmy ist kurz nach seinem 70ten von uns gegangen ;-)


Der gute David hat Pech gehabt: kein Prosta- sondern Leberkrebs. Das geht dann ziemlich schnell...

----------


## kopro

Hallo Harald,
danke,für die Korrektur meines "verstümmelten " Links. Als Dank hier noch ein paar Verse zum Wein:

*Als Trost in dunklen Tagen gaben
Uns Engel diesen gold`nen Saft,
Uns an dem köstlichen zu laben,
Wenn unser Lebensmut erschlafft.

Er wandelt alle Plagen
In seel`ge Götterlust
Und munt`re  Zecher tragen
Den Himmel in der Brust.

Bei dem Geläute voller Becher,
In dem vertrauten,engern Kreis
Vom Wein durchwärmter froher Zecher
Steht unser Leben hoch im Preis;-

Doch ohne diese Gabe
Im perlenden Pokal,
Glich`einem öden Grabe
Der Erde Jammertal.

Aus dem Chor der Winzer


Gruß Konrad
*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

noch eine Zugabe:
"Wein vergoldet jeden Tag
Scheucht hinweg des Daseins Plag,
Macht die Menschen froh und heiter,
Ihren Geist sehr viel gescheiter,
Lässt das Leben schön erscheinen,
Die Gedanken Gutes meinen,
Lässt uns all zu Freunden werden,
Friedlich wird es dann auf Erden.
Wer den Wein so klug genießt,
Freude aus den Sternen liest,
Merkt an seines Herzens Schlag:
Wein vergoldet jeden Tag"
(Bacchus)

*"Grabe den Brunnen, bevor Du Durst hast"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

*Entspannung!
*

Liebe Weintrinker/Kenner und Freunde,

ich habe nun alles Versucht, um einen leckeren roten Wein zu trinken, weil rot gesundheitlich besser ist, als gelber / weißer Wein.

Es brachte leider  nichts.
Der Rote verursacht bei mir Sodbrennen.

Nun hat Brigitte mir einen lieblichen mitgebracht, der kein Sodbrennen verursacht!
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_rotwein...276_18949.html

Da der Wino auch ein bissel saurer ist, haue ich da eine kleine Kapsel Stevia rein.

Ich weiß, das ist der Alptraum eines jeden Weintrinkers.
Was soll ich denn machen . . . ?
Nun schmeckt er mir, *und ich bekomme keine Magenprobleme.*

Sodbrennen sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
Esse und trinke, was der Magen erlaubt.
Der Körper oder der Magen  werden es dir sagen, und auch später einmal danken  . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

*Anmerkung:* 
Dieses Posting sollte nicht von Andy, Horst oder Harald gelesen werden.
Die würden mich  umbringen.
Columbo ermittelt . . . . .  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Reinhold2

Sag mal Hartmut, wieviele Gläser von deiner köstlichen Kreszenz hast du konsumiert, bevor du diesen Quatsch hier gepostet hast?!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hartmut S

Noch nichts, lieber Reinhold, aber das Wochenende naht.

Nehme meinen Text nicht zu ernst, er steht unter "Entspannung" 
Den Zucker werde ich zum Wochenende weg lassen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ohne dich, lieber Hartmut, wäre dieses Forum zu ernst.

Prost aufs Wochenende!
Konrad,

soeben fröstelnd in den Bungalow an der Charterküste zurückgekehrt
von einem britischen, also faden Steak mit - freiwillig - alkolosem Bier.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zur Erinnerung das Pro und Contra*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/arti...tifiziert.html

http://www.bankhofer-gesundheitstipp...el-helfen.html

http://blog.zeit.de/teilchen/2015/03...mittel-studie/

http://www.medizinauskunft.de/artike...wein_tumor.php

Der unerschütterlich Glaube an der Wirkung ist unabdingbar, wenns wirken soll. Zumindest ich fühle mich bislang bestätigt.

*"Zähmen sollen sich die Menschen, die sich gedankenlos der Wunder der Wissenschaft und Technik bedienen und nicht mehr davon geistig erfaßt haben als die Kuh von der Botanik der Pflanzen, die sie mit Wohlbehagen frißt"*
(Albert Einstein) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Mit Sodbrennen bin ich auch anfällig. Aber seit ich mir Abens zum TV ein Glas Blauen Zweigelt genehmige habe ich kein Problem mehr damit. Das geht schon über ein halbes Jahr so.

----------


## MalteR

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen!
>  .......
> ......
> Den Talisker habe ich noch nie probiert.
> Ich werde mich einmal zum Drink einladen lassen.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Lieber Hartmut,

Andi hat Dir schon einen guten Tropfen empfohlen, einen schönen weichen Single Malt. Er gehört zu einer Gruppe, die die Spitzenprodukte
verschiedener Single Malt Regionen repräsentieren:

- Glenkinchie, Lowland, 10 Jahre
- Lagavulin, Islay, 16 Jahre    schmeckt stark nach Torf
- Oban, West Highland, 14 Jahre
- Cragganmore, Speyside, 12 Jahre
- Talisker, Skye, 10 Jahre  
- Dalwhinnie, Highlands, 15 Jahre

Außer dem Lagavulin sind die übrigen alle samtweich. Meine Favoriten *waren* Oban und Dalwhinnie.


Aber als Rotwein möchte ich Dir die Rebsorte Cannonau empfehlen. Sie wird auf Sardinien angebaut und dann noch in einem einzigen Gebiet in Frankreich. 
Diese Rebe hat soviel Resveratrol wir keine andere Rebsorte.

https://books.google.de/books?id=UEg...ratrol&f=false

Dir alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

der Link zum Rotwein geht leider nicht auf.

*"Habgier im Alter ist eine Narrheit. Vergrößert man denn seinen Reiseproviant, wenn man sich dem Ziel nähert?"*
(Marcus Tullius Cicero)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Harald,

habe den Link gerade noch einmal angeklickt und er ging auf. Es dauert allerdings einen Augenblick, 
bis der gesamte Text erscheint.

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

P.S. Im Tal der 100 jährigen waren wir übrigens. Hoffentlich hat es ein wenig abgefärbt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

 nun zeigt sich dieser Buchauszug. Hatte wohl vorhin noch Ladehemmung.

*"Die Motive der besten Handlungen vertragen kein zu genaues Erforschen. Die Beweggründe der meisten Handlungen, der guten wie der Bösen, mag man mit Selbstliebe erklären"*
(Jonathan Swift)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

inzwischen hast Du eine Reise durch Südafrika wohl ohne Probleme überstanden. Die Weine in der dortigen Region haben eine hervorragende Qualität. Ich habe damals sogar schon zum Lunch diese herrlichen Riesling-Weine genossen, obwohl ich ein Rotwein-Fan bin. Auch heute liegen bei mir Weine von Golden Kaan und Nederburg im Regal neben chilenischen Spezialitäten. Natürlich haben auch Deine aktuellen Favoriten ihre Vorzüge. Selbst wenn ich 100 Jahre alt werden würde, womöglich wegen des täglichen Rotweinkonsums, verblieben noch viele ungeöffnete Flaschen, um alle die zu verköstigen, die es wert wären. 

*"The intellect has little to do on the road to discovery. There comes a leap in consciousness, call it intuition or what you will, and the solution comes to you and you don't know how or why"*
(Albert Einstein)  

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## ManniB

Guten Abend,

als Weinliebhaber habe ich interessiert mitgelesen. Mein bescheidener Beitrag ist lediglich ein Link:

http://www.wein-fuer-jedermann.de/in...d=top_bewertet 

Meine Präferenz sind französische Bordeaux-Weine, z.B. letztlich bei Lidl (de): Chateau Paginon 2012 (3.49 statt 7,99) oder Haut-Medoc Citran (4,99 statt 8,99 bzw im Shop 11,99). Sechs Monate im Jahr (April, Mai, Juni und September, November, Dezember) leben meine Frau und ich in Griechenland. Trotz der guten Bekömmlichkeit des einfachen griech. Landweins kaufen wir bei Lidl.gr gerne die dort angebotenen franz. Weine. Sie werden mitunter so günstig angeboten, dass sich der Export nach "Germania" lohnt.

MfG

Manni

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen
Bin überrascht das ich hier im Forum über Wein Auskunft bekomme. Dir Manni möchte ich danken, die Wein von Lidl probier ich einmal um festzustellen ob dann mein Sodbrennen ausbleibt.
Zu Weine im Ausland wie z.B.Südafrika möchte ich sagen ich habe hier eigendlich noch keinen gefundeb der mir so schmeckte wie im Urlaub. Das Klima spielt da auch eine Rolle.
Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Weinfreunde und Freunde,

Malte: "Lagavulin, Islay, 16 Jahre schmeckt stark nach Torf."

Das wäre der Richtige Whisky für mich, denn Torf beruhigt den Magen.
Zum Glück habe ich mit scharfen Sachen weniger Probleme mit dem Magen.

*Zum Wein:*
Ich habe mal einen Hundertjährigen gefragt, was er trinkt.
Einen guten, günstigen Wein! Carignano del Sulcis "Grotta Rossa" 
Wenn man einmal weiter schaut, ist Cannonau und Resveratrol enthalten.
Das schütz den Magen, und vieles mehr (Herz und Arterien) ?

Mir geht es um einen verträglichen, sehr lieblichen, bekömmlichen Wein, -  Nicht trocken.
Den Manni-Wein Manni (Nössing) gibt es nur bei Lidl-Süd, sonst hätte ich den mal probiert.

In der Tat, sind spanische Weine verträglicher.
Wenn ich in Spanien Wein trinke, habe ich selten Probleme.
Der wird dann direkt vom Fass abgefüllt.
Da haben wir in manchen kleinen Dörfern (in der region Valencia Provincia) einen guten lieblichen Wein erwischt.

Aktuell werde ich zum Wochenende mal einen italienischen "Montepulciano probieren.
Der Tipp kam über PN.

Mein Magen rebelliert, wenn er hört, dass es ein italienisches Produkt ist.
Eigentlich vermeide ich alle Produkte, die aus Italia kommen.
Auch Spagetti und Pizza . . . !

Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum, dass ich gerne Rotwein trinken möchte, aber er nicht verträglich mit meinem Sodbrennen ist.
Es gibt so viele Menschen, die Ihren blöden Krebst besiegt haben, weil sie bestimmte Stoffe zu sich nehmen, die in dem roten Wein enthalten sind.
Ich nenne nun nur einmal Harald.
Der wird auch noch die 92 erreichen.
Nicht weil er sich viel in Thailand aufhält, sondern, weil er weiss, dass der Rote gut ist!

Den thailändischen Frass mag ich nicht!
Dafür bin ich zulange zur See gefahren.
Ich mag keine Insekten, die den Touristen untergejubelt werden.
Leider ist es so.
Selbst unserer Frau "Dr. Merkel" wurden diese Tierchen im Gold-Tempel-Hotel bereits zum Speiß verabreicht.  :L&auml;cheln:  *gggg*

Vielen Dank, für die vielen Anregungen!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut
In den Montepulciano wirst Du Zucker schmeissen wollen.
Versuchs besser mit Himbeersirup und Scotch  1:1.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

(lass die guten Zeiten rollen!)

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh, danke, lieber Konrad für die Weitergabe deiner Erfahrungen!
Dann streiche ich den trockenen Wein einmal von meiner Liste.

Ich habe nun, dank der Weintrinker unseres Forums, sehr viele Weine auf meiner Liste.
Einige teure Weine habe ich bereits probieren können. Leider war keiner dabei, der mir gut tat.
nun sind die billigen dran. - Ohne Zusatz von Zucker versteht sich  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Versuchs besser mit Himbeersirup und Scotch 1:1.


Wirklich?
Ich glaube, Malte und Andy würden mir den Hals umdrehen  !  !
Ich verrate ja nicht einmal, dass ich manchmal einen Schuss Cola dazu tue.

In der Erwartung, dass Harald mir nun nicht wegen den Insekten böse ist (ich esse ja auch Schalentiere (Krabben)  :L&auml;cheln:  ,
hoffe ich, dass er mir noch einen anderen guten, süßlichen Wein empfehlen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Gestern gabs einen Geburtstag zu feiern. Unrunden wird meist weniger Aufwand gewidmet. Dennoch, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wurde ein in der Pfalz vorbestellter Tisch für 2 Personen eingenommen und nach dem Aperol nach Art des Hauses der berühmte "Mano Negra" ausgewählt, und zwar nicht zum ersten Mal. Der Jahrgang 2013 hatte es mir persönlich schon länger angetan. -* hier* - kommt er zur Reife. Ein jeder möge bei Interesse auskundschaften, wo man ihn für sich daheim kaufen kann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
Himbeersirup und Lagavulin passen schwerlich zusammen, versuche mal bei den roten Sorten Richtung Shiraz zu suchen, der könnte Deiner Anforderung Richtung lieblich näher kommen ansonsten Syrah Trauben aus France könnten es auch tun.

----------

